# Soli test results fert reccomendations



## shedgehog (Aug 3, 2021)

I got my test results back, looks like i need to really increase my N-P-K significantly. See results below



Any suggestions on what type of fertilizer i should use to correct these numbers? The yardmastery app is recommending some 16-21-2 stuff. I want to overseed this area in September so i assume i should put down something to fix this asap, right?

Any other suggestions on these results would be great 

thanks


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

These tests don't garner much attention or respect in these parts of the interweb so you may not get much feedback. Here's a link to a short thread that tries to shed some light on why: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=26242

In your case, your P levels seem very close to "Optimum", whatever that optimum level represents, and your K levels are even more "low". (The 16-21-2 product seems an odd recommendation as it does nothing to correct soil deficiencies btw.. it is a liquid Phosphorous app used at seeding/overseeding). Since there's no measurable quantity on how much you actually need to apply to rectify these deficiencies all you can do is follow their recommendation. At the least grab whatever info you can from it to make your next move and go with your local extension office or real lab for your next test.

For example, you could go with a starter or balanced fert at seeding (or shortly after). Or use a Scotts 32-0-10. Or a 24-2-12. Or the YM 7-0-20. Or even the straight 0-0-50 to hit that K deficiency hard!! Oh, and possibly a light lime application to bump up your pH.. except you don't really know how much to apply. See what I'm saying now? You're going a bit blind in this, soil test be damned. Ideally you pull a new sample and drop it off at your local extension office. They'll have the university run real lab tests and tell you what nutrients you'll need and how much of them. Then you'll know what you need to do for the upcoming 2022 season.


----------



## shedgehog (Aug 3, 2021)

Ah ok, appreciate the response and i see what your saying.

I was thinking of some starter fert similar to what you recommended. I'll look into the extension office test as well.


----------

